# Loving the Blue Glue



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like someone has been huffing it....:laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok that's gross. I do use the blue glue on PVC water service repairs. But I don't warrantee it when it's connected to galvanized. 

Many times they call back for a service replacement.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks to me like they applied the glue around the outside of the joints instead of in the socket! Or maybe both. Nice work


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure if it's the angle of the picture but I bet there's some good smelling water sitting in the bottom of the 2" ell to the right of the san tee.:whistling2:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

now that I look again I bet it leaked from back pitch and they used the blue repair glue approved for surface repairs :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

For a second there I thought it looked like my work, but I never forget nail plates so it couldn't have been my work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It appears to me that someone was fighting to get that horizontal piece installed being as there is little to no play with the pipes the way they are installed in the studs, hence the over-application of blue glue to make up for pipes cut too short.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


When did you go out to plumber NC's jobsite?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Plumb26 said:


> When did you go out to plumber NC's jobsite?


I 2nd that. We got some jack legs around here that fix leaks that way. Warp it in rain or shine .


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never come across this blue glue business. Plumbing with a blind eye


----------

